# Schwinn Built American Flyer Louisville Cycle & Supply Co. KY?



## Sabocreations (Dec 7, 2009)

Today I found a:

1955 (P5XXXX) Girls Green Phantom

Schwinn Built American Flyer Louisville Cycle & Supply Co. KY?

Head Badge says: http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2613/...8d7551c8_b.jpg

The rest of the bike:
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2602/...b7a0ec39_b.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4002/...cc9f1520_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2736/...12db8442_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2671/...c66e41c0_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2729/...3b1bf650_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2622/...b1a3722a_b.jpg


Any Help to Restore This Beauty Would Be Awesome!
And Also Any Explanation On The Head Badge!!!


----------

